
An ode to Surface 3 - edandersen
http://www.edandersen.com/2016/08/07/an-ode-to-surface-3/
======
WayneBro
I got an iPad Mini 4 this week to see if it could replace my Dell Venue 8 Pro
as my daily web-browsing tablet.

Turns out it can't. Browsing in iOS is a 2nd rate experience no matter which
browser you use. Apps are great in iOS but I just can't bring myself to give
up Chrome on Windows for that.

So my wife got the new iPad Mini and I took her old 4th gen for testing stuff
and using iOS when necessary...

------
untog
The Surface is the best piece of hardware I can never quite bring myself to
buy. In an alterative universe Microsoft started making their hardware years
earlier, before people like me jumped to Intel Macs and now can't justify
switching back from OS X.

~~~
bitmapbrother
You make it sound like it's all about hardware in your alternative universe.
After being a Windows user for many years and recently switching to a Mac Pro
/ Mac OS I could never return to Windows. Anything I need from Windows I can
easily run using WINE.

~~~
untog
It isn't all about software, but I've watched OS X get worse and worse over
the years. I don't see Windows as a particularly bad alternative.

------
molecule
As the author posted the article and the error is consistently made within the
posted article:

[http://its-not-its.info/](http://its-not-its.info/)

~~~
intopieces
It's/its, there/they're/their, two/too/to should and will collapse into a
single form in the coming decade. In the age where English is a worldwide
lingua franca, prescriptivism is a worthless endeavor.

Language changes. The subjunctive is practically dead, long since merged with
the indicative and therefore only inferred from context. You had no trouble
reading this article with the author using the 'wrong' its/it's.

~~~
kkarakk
sure in this context maybe but if you actually consciously ignore it/it's in
your writing style you'll end up with a lot of confusing sentences. saying
things will change in the future doesn't mean you get to ignore accepted rules
in the present.

~~~
intopieces
You certainly do "get to ignore accepted rules." That's how we got to where we
are today, language wise. Split infinitives, sentences that end with
prepositions, slang, emoji, abbrevation -- language lives.

Things aren't changing in the future. They're changing now.

I challenge you to compose a sentence, in context like this blog post, that is
confusing to a native speaker with its/it's collapsed.

